# Amazon Flex / Question About Sign-Up Order...



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Does one sign up officially after getting the Amazon Flex link and submitting all info via the app?
Or beforehand?

I'm having some issues w/ my Android phone at the moment so I haven't been able to install the app yet but if I need to get a new phone just to fill out the background check, I'd like to know beforehand.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

All done through the app.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Makes perfect sense, thanks!


----------

